# Fellow Females Where Art Thou?



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

I've only been on here for a bit, but I haven't seen many females. Are you all hiding?


----------



## Troj (Apr 2, 2013)

> Where are you all hiding?



Behind male fursonas! 

Hi.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 2, 2013)

You should check the threads that touch upon (for instance) feminist-issues. You'll find plenty of females there, myself included. 
Hi! c:


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

Well hello! 

That would explain why I don't see m any females haha.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh, they're here. Ansitru, Arshes, Icen and Aleu to name a few.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Oh, they're here. Ansitru, Arshes, Icen and Aleu to name a few.



And Zenia, she-who-makes-funny-comics. :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

We have the highest concentration of females on a gender-nuetral board.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

And then all the transfags like me showed up.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a lady..  hello~


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> And then all the transfags like me showed up.



Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Saga (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> And then all the transfags like me showed up.


 http://imgur.com/iczZJbp


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

^That's exactly what I look like.

sexiestgirlever


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 2, 2013)

*waves* Though I'm pretty new myself. :3


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 2, 2013)

Female furries seem to be outnumbered by the males eleventy billion to one. That statistic may be false.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Female furries seem to be outnumbered by the males eleventy billion to one. That statistic may be false.



No I think it's just about right.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 2, 2013)

Saga said:


> http://imgur.com/iczZJbp


The scary thing about that is it looks like a guy my mom used to date. I hear he went trans too.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

I do not have my gender listed for starters, and I have a blood elf persona. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> *waves* Though I'm pretty new myself. :3


So? That doesn't diminish your ladyness 

That said, don't mistake me as a ladyfemale. I am a gentleman, sadly that too is a dying breed :V


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So? That doesn't diminish your ladyness
> 
> That said, don't mistake me as a ladyfemale. I am a gentleman, sadly that too is a dying breed :V



A gentleman does not bemoan his own situation! He is far too dignified for such. Back to the training school with you.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> A gentleman does not bemoan his own situation! He is far too dignified for such. Back to the training school with you.


I must have missed this article of the etiquette book. I shall go revise this instant. But know this, if I fail to find one even after closer inspection, it is your reputation on the line!


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So? That doesn't diminish your ladyness



That was more of an excuse for not being visible. XD


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> A gentleman does not bemoan his own situation! He is far too dignified for such. Back to the training school with you.



Make sure you are very liberal with the cane.


----------



## Troj (Apr 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So? That doesn't diminish your ladyness
> 
> That said, don't mistake me as a ladyfemale. I am a gentleman, sadly that too is a dying breed :V



And an extremely handsome gentleman, if I do say so myself!

Ya'll check the Mugshots thread if ya'll don't believe me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> That was more of an excuse for not being visible. XD


Well, I'll be. There is only one cure for it. Post more!



Troj said:


> And an extremely handsome gentleman, if I do say so myself!
> 
> Ya'll check the Mugshots thread if ya'll don't believe me.


What is this?! Someone said a kind word of my appearance. Why thank you!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

I wish I was pretty, but living in an anti-gay household prevents that. :c


----------



## Aetius (Apr 2, 2013)

My question is, why does OP want to know?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

Aetius said:


> My question is, why does OP want to know?


Probably to make friends of the same gender.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Probably to make friends of the same gender.



Or one of those furries that has some...you know what...I'll keep it to myself and agree with you on that point. :V

Furry cons have warped my perspective.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Apr 2, 2013)

Lady here too *waves*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Or one of those furries that has some...you know what...I'll keep it to myself and agree with you on that point. :V
> 
> Furry cons have warped my perspective.


They twist everything and are the reason we're not allowed to have fun things. They've done the same for me so I see where you're coming from :c


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

We shouldn't be gathering all the womens here in one thread, it's too dangerous!  All the awesome female energy will knock the forum out of balance and send us spinning and crashing into other websites until we make an emergency crash landing on one of the moons of Wikipedia. 

With that being said, I'm of the female persuasion, nice to meet you. ^_^ I am also kind of new. (To the forum, not to being a girl)


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

Can we go back into hiding now? :C


----------



## Lhune (Apr 2, 2013)

*waves*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Thaily, Dreaming, or Dinosaur Damnitt yet. 



Lucy Bones said:


> I wish I was pretty, but living in an anti-gay household prevents that. :c



 I think you're pretty with the longer hair now. :3


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

anothersacrifice said:


> We shouldn't be gathering all the womens here in one thread, it's too dangerous!  All the awesome female energy will knock the forum out of balance and send us spinning and crashing into other websites until we make an emergency crash landing on one of the moons of Wikipedia.
> 
> With that being said, I'm of the female persuasion, nice to meet you. ^_^ I am also kind of new. (To the forum, not to being a girl)



It might pass on the Vaginitis to the males in the fandom...actually I think it'll enhance the feminine qualities of the bitchy males in the fandom. :V




MicheleFancy said:


> Can we go back into hiding now? :C



Yes.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I think you're pretty with the longer hair now. :3


If I get this job I'm gonna have to cut it.

I'll look like a lesbian. >w<


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello ladies ;3


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Hello ladies ;3



Get out.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Get out.



Yeah, kick HIM out! That bitch fired me!!!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey women.

How do I woman?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yeah, kick HIM out! That bitch fired me!!!





Gibby said:


> Hey women.
> 
> How do I woman?




Both of you, get out. Stop trying to infect us with your penile diseases.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

ITT: SECKIZM


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Get out.


But... :C


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

*Hides*


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

ITT: Men are reduced to salt pillars and women run rampant.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 2, 2013)

There ain't too many.  The fandom is probably around 75% male


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ITT: SECKIZM



Have you learned nothing from our past feminism threads? Women can't be sexist, just like minorities can't be racist. :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

Death to all menz


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Death to all menz



Not all of them. We'll have a man farm for when we want organic tiem wif der menz.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Hello ladies ;3



That'll be sixty bucks.


----------



## Teal (Apr 2, 2013)

But Oz, can't we at least keep Gibby?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

I vote we keep me!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

I vote for sexy internment camps.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm just gonna sit here and watch this thread degrade into ensuing hilarity.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I'm just gonna sit here and watch this thread degrade into ensuing hilarity.


I guarantee you it turns into a politics thread.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I vote we keep me!



I think you know the real secret to hanging with the girls, Gibby. 

Gibbygoddess sounds like a good name to me. ;3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I think you know the real secret to hanging with the girls, Gibby.
> 
> Gibbygoddess sounds like a good name to me. ;3



Fuck yes, ain't nothing like a bit of infiltration to make for an exciting week!


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I guarantee you it turns into a politics thread.


Eventually, everything will. And that's when I'll take my leave.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys, Trailer Park Boys is such a good show.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Not all of them. We'll have a man farm for when we want organic tiem wif der menz.



So like a petting zoo?
Shweet.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 2, 2013)

I want to join this club, too. I can do girl things. Maybe. If it involves men?


----------



## Troj (Apr 2, 2013)

Hewge for team mascot!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> But Oz, can't we at least keep Gibby?



We can keep him, but he has to be on a leash at all times.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I want to join this club, too. I can do girl things. Maybe. If it involves men?



You can be the captain for our man farm.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh no this is turning into a sort of female dictatorship.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Oh no this is turning into a sort of female dictatorship.


Was there ever a doubt that it wouldn't?


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Hey women.
> 
> How do I woman?



Delet sestem 42


----------



## Hewge (Apr 2, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> You can be the captain for our man farm.



All I ask for is some whips, a fancy sword, a shower, and an endless supply of high-quality eyepatches.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> All I ask for is some whips, a fancy sword, a shower, and an endless supply of high-quality eyepatches.



Approved.
Only the best for our captain dudebro.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Oh no this is turning into a sort of female dictatorship.



Sieg heil!



MicheleFancy said:


> Approved.
> Only the best for our captain dudebro.



Our man-farm will be the awesomeist Dude Ranch in the world.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Our man-farm will be the awesomeist Dude Ranch in the world.


I believe that your definition of "Dude Ranch" is off, Ma'am.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I believe that your definition of "Dude Ranch" is off, Ma'am.



Shut up. Off to the cuddle camps with you!


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Shut up. Off to the cuddle camps with you!


That can't be a bad thing...... can it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We can keep him, but he has to be on a leash at all times.



I can accept this


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Hey women.
> 
> How do I woman?



Just learn about the clitoris and you're good.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Shut up. Off to the cuddle camps with you!


I have no qualms with this order.


----------



## Teal (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We can keep him, but he has to be on a leash at all times.


 >:3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> >:3



I am the Anatasia to your Christian


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

This idea is sounding really fun and I think we should actually follow through with it.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> This idea is sounding really fun and I think we should actually follow through with it.


Someone needs to draw FAF fan art about this thread...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd be so down if I could draw.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 2, 2013)

What the fuck.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> What the fuck.



The females are announcing their vaginal supremacy and we will take FAF in the name of our vaginas. :V


----------



## Artillery Spam (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The females are announcing their vaginal supremacy and we will take FAF in the name of our vaginas. :V



Well shit, knock yourself out.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

Join us, Tank.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 2, 2013)

With apologies.

Faf comics go go

also @ teal I went with your avatar for reference so its probably way off target


----------



## Dokid (Apr 2, 2013)

That's picture will forever scar me Lucy. 

Also if the OP put in the slightest bit of effort...they would see a ton of females in the fandom.


----------



## Teal (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I am the Anatasia to your Christian


 *gets the whip* >:3



Gibby said:


> With apologies.
> 
> Faf comics go go
> 
> also @ teal I went with your avatar for reference so its probably way off target


 It's awsome.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> With apologies.
> 
> Faf comics go go
> 
> also @ teal I went with your avatar for reference so its probably way off target



lol I like the raptor claw arm.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 2, 2013)

I love females, wish there were more in the fandom. Not that guys are bad, I think guys are cool. <3. I need both genders in my life, because they have something different about them that I love. Not saying I am Bi.


----------



## Teal (Apr 2, 2013)

Gibby IS KAWAII DESU!!!!!!!!!1111ONE


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

*gasp* I was afraid this would happen. 

Round up the mens for initiation before placing them onto the farm. Nothing without the training!


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

anothersacrifice said:


> *gasp* I was afraid this would happen.
> 
> Round up the mens for initiation before placing them onto the farm. Nothing without the training!


And I'm still off in cuddle land.


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 2, 2013)

Let it be known that I abstain from these goings-on (that doesn't mean I don't approve solely for the sake of amusement). XD


----------



## Hewge (Apr 2, 2013)

*Here* is my art contribution.

Mayonnaise wasn't in this thread... But he was with us in spirit.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> And I'm still off in cuddle land.



"cuddle camp" Oh how misleading a name can be...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

This is glorious.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> *Here* is my art contribution.
> 
> Mayonnaise wasn't in this thread... But he was with us in spirit.


Apparently, I'm dead. How... disheartening.


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Apr 2, 2013)

*is a female who has nothing but male personas* XDD and a chernobyl that is genderless.. XD


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Apparently, I'm dead. How... disheartening.



Told you cuddle camp wasn't a very accurate name....


----------



## Hewge (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Apparently, I'm dead. How... disheartening.



Nobody survives the Cuddle Chambers.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

Aetius said:


> My question is, why does OP want to know?



I hadn't seen many females commenting, and i just decided to post a thread to see if i could get a convo going of some sort.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Nobody survives the Cuddle Chambers.


Cuddled to death. What are they doing to me? :`C


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The females are announcing their vaginal supremacy and we will take FAF in the name of our vaginas. :V



wow, i left for a few hours and my thread has gone crazy. i like it :3


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

surrykitten said:


> wow, i left for a few hours and my thread has gone crazy. i like it :3


I suggest that you take that for your signature.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I suggest that you take that for your signature.



I'm new. i have no idea how to do that.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

Quote the post, copy the BBC coding and stuff, put it in your signature in your profile options.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> I wish I was pretty, but living in an anti-gay household prevents that. :c


I always welcome people who are unsatisfied with their current situation. Although I highly doubt you are not pretty. No one here ranks below the "Appealing to the Eye" imo.



Troj said:


> And an extremely handsome gentleman, if I do say so myself!
> 
> Ya'll check the Mugshots thread if ya'll don't believe me.


^you forgot to mention teh accent.

I find it hard to notice when someone's male or female people here :V 
Especially when there are nicknames that obviously do not help. 
(for instance, I initially thought BFG was a girl... and then, after checking the mugshot thread = mind blown).


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

surrykitten said:


> I'm new. i have no idea how to do that.


(top of page) Settings> (left side) Edit signature> Paste the Quote.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 2, 2013)

As a female, I suppose I'll have to go back to my typical kindergarten saying.

Girls rule and boys drool!


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Cuddled to death. What are they doing to me? :`C


It's the most lovable way to die.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> It's the most lovable way to die.


"Lovable."


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> "Loveable."


My spellcheck didn't pick up on it.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> My spellcheck didn't pick up on it.


You're good. I typo'd, not you. I was saying how "Lovable" it was, not trying to point out a typo.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Cuddled to death. What are they doing to me? :`C



Your final words were probably weakly muffled through someone's cleavage as you suffocated.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm just going to leave this here
as I feel it is relevant.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

anothersacrifice said:


> Your final words were probably weakly muffled through someone's cleavage as you suffocated.



sounds like a nice way to go for a guy.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

surrykitten said:


> sounds like a nice way to go for a guy.


*It would* be a hell of a way to go.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

surrykitten said:


> sounds like a nice way to go for a guy.


I tried getting Urban Dictionary to publish the word smuffling as the term for that a couple weeks ago, but they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

The admin who closes this thread will be subject to torture and execution.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

anothersacrifice said:


> smuffling


Why do I find this so funny?


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> *It would* be a hell of a way to go.


Only works if you're straight though I guess.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

anothersacrifice said:


> I tried getting Urban Dictionary to publish the word smuffling as the term for that a couple weeks ago, but they wouldn't do it.



That's a shame haha!


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> The admin who closes this thread will be subject to torture and execution.


Not gonna be me for sure. I don't even have powers in this part of the forum.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 2, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I'm just going to leave this here
> as I feel it is relevant.



Would be hot if it wasn't my least favorite cartoon style. 8<


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> The admin who closes this thread will be subject to torture and execution.



why would they close the thread? this is harmless plotting.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Not gonna be me for sure. I don't even have powers in this part of the forum.


I don't think you'd be the one to do it anyways.


surrykitten said:


> why would they close the thread? this is harmless plotting.


1. "Harmless" (I'm supposed to be dead by extreme cuddling.)
2. Mods don't like fun. Except for Raptros and Ozriel.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Only works if you're straight though I guess.



Well you can do it to people that don't like boobs, but it requires more upper body strength and is a lot less pleasant for everyone involved.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

anothersacrifice said:


> Well you can do it to people that don't like boobs, but it requires more upper body strength and is a lot less pleasant for everyone involved.


You mean to tell me... People don't like tits? WHAT SHIT IS THIS?!


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> You mean to tell me... People don't like tits? WHAT SHIT IS THIS?!



Sigging that...


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 2, 2013)

> I want to join this club, too. I can do girl things. Maybe. If it involves men?





> But Oz, can't we at least keep Gibby?


Why can't I hold all these _This_'es?

I'm a man. Do I get to cuddle (or get whipped by Hewge) or did that end a few pages ago?


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

anothersacrifice said:


> Sigging that...


This thread is already full of sigable quotes.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Why can't I hold all these _This_'es?
> 
> I'm a man. Do I get to cuddle (or get whipped by Hewge) or did that end a few pages ago?


The cuddle chambers are a TRAP!

I am supposed to be dead. ;-;


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Why can't I hold all these _This_'es?
> 
> I'm a man. Do I get to cuddle (or get whipped by Hewge) or did that end a few pages ago?



Naw you aren't too late.
Consider this an official welcome from your female overlords.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 2, 2013)

After reading the whole six pages, I still can't figure out if I would like or not the Cuddle Chamber ._.
Some die, others want to get whipped...


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 2, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Naw you aren't too late.
> Consider this an official welcome from your female overlords.


Oh wow I'm a manslave. Can't wait to blog about this.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 2, 2013)

surrykitten said:


> why would they close the thread? this is harmless plotting.



Didn't you know?
FAF has a strict "No fun allowed" policy.
The more we plot, the longer they'll ban threads of this nature.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Why can't I hold all these _This_'es?
> 
> I'm a man. Do I get to cuddle (or get whipped by Hewge) or did that end a few pages ago?



You can come by for a Hewge whipping anytime, bB.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Oh wow I'm a manslave. Can't wait to blog about this.



I don't think the cuddle chamber has wifi.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I don't think the cuddle chamber has wifi.


Oh wow that cracked me up. This thread is just hilarious. I love you guys sometimes.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I don't think the cuddle chamber has wifi.



I didn't realize we were such tyrants.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Oh wow that cracked me up. This thread is just hilarious. I love you guys sometimes.


We love you too. In a sexual way, of course.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

I like this thread's direction.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I like this thread's direction.


So... you'll spare it?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> So... you'll spare it?



I have to since I am your Feminine fuhrer.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> We love you too. In a sexual way, of course.


Completely.



Ozriel said:


> I like this thread's direction.


Dont we all Oz? There's nothing like this many pairs of tits in close proximity.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I have to since I am your Feminine fuhrer.


All Heil OZRIEL!!!


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just wanted to point out there are 6699 threads in this section.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

BlueStreak98 said:


> Just wanted to point out there are 6699 threads in this section.


Seems appropriate for the birth of the new thread.


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 2, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I don't think the cuddle chamber has wifi.



of course it does. It was installed a few days ago, but the connection is locked. The password is butt plug haha!


----------



## anothersacrifice (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Seems appropriate for the birth of the new thread.



You can't be in that position and make babies, just sayin.



surrykitten said:


> of course it does. It was installed a few days ago, but the connection is locked. The password is butt plug haha!



SHHH now we gotta change it! Don't let the mens know!


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

anothersacrifice said:


> You can't be in that position and make babies, just sayin.


Would you rather have one number sexual innuendo or wait until the next possible "10" sequence?


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 2, 2013)

When I was growing up, my mom used to brush my hair back and say I would make a beautiful girl. As a man, this did wonders for my self confidence. :V


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Dont we all Oz? There's nothing like this many pairs of tits in close proximity.


Sure, it will be great up until they all go on their perpetual munching spree. When that time comes you will wish that you had met your end in the cuddle chambers.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 2, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Sure, it will be great up until they all go on their perpetual munching spree. When that time comes you will wish that you had met your end in the cuddle chambers.


So, I should be happy that I died?


----------



## lilyWhite (Apr 2, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Sure, it will be great up until they all go on their perpetual munching spree. When that time comes you will wish that you had met your end in the cuddle chambers.



...I'm becoming more and more convinced that not participating in the plans for this "cuddle camp" was the right idea.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 2, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> So, I should be happy that I died?


 Maybe. On the bright-side women's periods are supposed  to attract bears.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 2, 2013)

lilyWhite said:


> ...I'm becoming more and more convinced that not participating in the plans for this "cuddle camp" was the right idea.



 We can also work on the plans for the love chamber. 
I was thinking a 70's motif on the outside, and a special fog on the inside.


----------



## Avlenna (Apr 2, 2013)

To the OP:
I'm a female.  There are more of us that you think.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We can also work on the plans for the love chamber.
> I was thinking a 70's motif on the outside, and a special fog on the inside.



Also tiger print wall paper.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I was thinking a 70's motif on the outside


Do what you want as long as it ain't fucking disco..


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 2, 2013)

This thread smells of menstruation and evil :V


----------



## Teal (Apr 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> This thread smells of menstruation and evil :V


 Of course it does, we drown our enemies in it.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> This thread smells of menstruation and evil :V


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> This thread smells of menstruation and evil :V



You'll get used to the smell.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 2, 2013)

Teal said:


> Of course it does, we drown our enemies in it.


That's just wonderful!


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 2, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> You'll get used to the smell.


LIES. I went to forever 21 with my sister once during the holiday season and I nearly fainted because the feminine odor was so repugnant and overbearing.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> LIES. I went to forever 21 with my sister once during the holiday season and I nearly fainted because the feminine odor was so repugnant and overbearing.



You didn't stay there long enough to get used to the smell.
I suggest going back there and sitting hidden behind one of the clothes racks quietly for several hours.


----------



## Percy (Apr 3, 2013)

Just to clear things up to anybody who hasn't seen me before: I'm not a female, my character just looks girly.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 3, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> (for instance, I initially thought BFG was a girl... and then, after checking the mugshot thread = mind blown).



But you gotta admit, I have hair like a girl. ;3



Percy said:


> Just to clear things up to anybody who hasn't seen me before: I'm not a female, my character just looks girly.



We have ways of finding out your true gender, Percy. It's what the CuddleHut is for.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 3, 2013)

Cuddlehut you say?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Cuddlehut you say?



Two men go in, but none come out. It's part of the grand female plan you see. I suspect they take them to the stud farms later but I have no proof.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2013)

Alright I'm going fun police on this thread. Its getting eerily similar to the old fox slut thread and we all know how that clusterfuck went.


----------

